# adapter for franklin stove



## rfhjr (Jul 31, 2013)

I have a franklin stove with an 8 inch opening since the damper is 1 1/2 below the opening so I am not able to use an adapter which fits inside the opening. I am connecting to 8 inch 22 gauge stove pipe. I was thinking about a draw band. Any other suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## mellow (Jul 31, 2013)

My Suggestion you may not want to hear but you need to scrap that thing or use it outside for a firepit, honestly those things are not controllable and have run away on many a burner and are not safe.


----------



## rfhjr (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for the message. I understand your point, the stove is in the middle of my workshop on a cement floor. I do not keep anything combustible near it as they are dangerous. I guess I could remove the damper and use an adapter.


----------



## mellow (Jul 31, 2013)

Adapters are going to be hard to find,  if you can find one you have to buy the stove it comes with.  Best bet would be to buy a rectangle to round insert boot adapter that would sit on top of the stove and then go to 8".

It would look like this:


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 31, 2013)

If it is the classic U.S. Stove design Franklin fireplace then you need an eight inch oval to round boot. 

http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/49...Pipe/Stove-Pipe-Black-Oval-to-Round-Boot.html 

Give Woodman's a call at (603) 522-8216


----------



## fbelec (Jul 31, 2013)

remove the stove damper and put in a pipe damper


----------

